# MW2 cant find game the % keeps reseting when it says there are 50 good games



## halebaugh4 (Jan 1, 2010)

So i turn on my Xbox go to modern warfare 2 and go to mulitplayer then select Xbox live. i choose my game type and i get into the lobby of trying to find a game and it is at the testing matches part and it has the percent next to it and it says the games are good but the % keeps going to 100% and then resetting to 0% and it keeps doing that and i cant find a game. i can sit in the game lobby for like a hour but it doesnt find a game. any1 know whats up?


----------



## halebaugh4 (Jan 1, 2010)

*MW2 cant connect to a game in the lobby*

So i turn on my Xbox go to modern warfare 2 and go to mulitplayer then select Xbox live. i choose my game type and i get into the lobby of trying to find a game and it is at the testing matches part and it has the percent next to it and it says the games are good but the % keeps going to 100% and then resetting to 0% and it keeps doing that and i cant find a game. i can sit in the game lobby for like a hour but it doesnt find a game. any1 know whats up?


----------



## rime123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you check the network status ?
Is the NAT strict ?
Is this the first time you have used interent on the Xbox?
I will try and look on Google but need More Info and I will help you out....


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have merged your 2 threads.
In addition to what has already been asked, what is the make and model of your modem and router, and have you tried opening ports?


----------

